# Index calendar spread?



## mjim (28 September 2017)

Does anybody trade Index Futures Calendar spreads (ES SEP-DEC etc
They dont move like commodity spreads except in last few days or hrs of front leg expiary
So how to trade them?
Here is the screen shot for SEP/DEC spread
Experts please advice


----------



## mjim (28 September 2017)

Sorry I just realised that the chart  isn't really valid anymore from the 15th right? Because that's when your Sept future expired and the swing after that is basically the full Dec future on it's own. However durings it's life my Question remains same!


----------



## History Repeats (29 September 2017)

i'm no expert. Few things, 1. IB not ideal for charting spreads, 2. it's better to spread es with ym if you want to do index but do look for other spreads like eurodollar good trending and moves slowly also huge volume 3. swing trade spreads 4. you can get info from cme site on various spreads.

here's one for eurodollar spread


----------



## drequejo (1 October 2017)

mjim said:


> Does anybody trade Index Futures Calendar spreads (ES SEP-DEC etc
> They dont move like commodity spreads except in last few days or hrs of front leg expiary
> So how to trade them?
> Here is the screen shot for SEP/DEC spread
> ...




Hi mjim, I trade time spread, I have a monthly strategy using SPY. When you trade option strategy you need to follow the evolution of the t+0 line by using the expiration graph a very good tool is the TOS platform, you can create a demo a account and start using it. The only issue is that it has a 20 min delay in the data, whit real accounts the data is real time, but unfortunately TOS(ThinkOrSwim) don't allow Australian to open accounts, you can create a demo account here: 
https://www.thinkorswim.com/t/pm-registration.html


----------



## mjim (9 October 2017)

drequejo said:


> Hi mjim, I trade time spread, I have a monthly strategy using SPY. When you trade option strategy you need to follow the evolution of the t+0 line by using the expiration graph a very good tool is the TOS platform, you can create a demo a account and start using it. The only issue is that it has a 20 min delay in the data, whit real accounts the data is real time, but unfortunately TOS(ThinkOrSwim) don't allow Australian to open accounts, you can create a demo account here:
> https://www.thinkorswim.com/t/pm-registration.html



You are referring to Calnder Option spreads I am referring to Futures to Futures ( SEP/DEC) type of spread


----------



## drequejo (10 October 2017)

mjim said:


> You are referring to Calnder Option spreads I am referring to Futures to Futures ( SEP/DEC) type of spread




I trade ES as well, butterflies, IC and Calendars and use IB for doing the trades and TOS for following the Greece evolution and plan the adjustments.


----------

